# BCAA's



## Nicole Keith (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone ever supplemented with BCAA's? 

I took them when I was training heavily with weights and it helped mental focus and recovery about 1,000 percent. I saw a study where working dogs supplemented with BCAA's had better success in the 'work'... just wondering.


----------



## Eric kettering (Jul 3, 2012)

I do crossfit and take it during workouts. Taste like shit but like you said helps recovery 1000%. Never heard of dog use.


----------



## Nicole Keith (Jul 1, 2012)

Eric, I saw an article about a year ago that had working dogs (scent work) on BCAAS and dogs not supplemented. The performance was much higher but I don't remember what they used as performance indication. I haven't known anyone who has used any of the commercially available pet BCAA's. I'm too lazy to look for the article but there's quite and bit out there and some companies that offer them. 

You are right though, they are so great for recovery and during a workout (I benefitted massively from drinking them during) as well. hmmmmm experiment time


----------

